# with deep sadness :(



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Eddie and Ivy haven't been very well recently and Unfortunately I woke up yesterday to find that eddie had passed away in the night, I now have ivy inside in a crate trying to make her better.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Eddie.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am so sorry about your loss!
RIP Eddie -run free at rainbow bridge


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.

Wishing Ivy a speedy recovery.


RIP Eddie


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

RIP Eddie, get well soon Ivy.  xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear the sad news about Eddie. So much harder to lose a much loved pet over Christmas, I know. 

I do hope that Ivy improves. Is she still eating? What are her symptoms?

Run free Eddie.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

She is eating fine, just dropped a lot of weight


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry  rip Eddie and I hope ivy is okay x


----------



## KarenRolo (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry to here this  at Christmas as well  x


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Unfortunately Ivy had to be PTS last night


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am so sorry, losing Eddie must have been so hard but now Ivy too..
:sad:

Has the vet been able to say why? I know it doesn't change the heartbreak x


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

delca1 said:


> I am so sorry, losing Eddie must have been so hard but now Ivy too..
> :sad:
> 
> Has the vet been able to say why? I know it doesn't change the heartbreak x


i had a post mortem carried out and they said it showed there was an infection in her stomach.


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

So sorry, must be so hard to lose both of them


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

tallmama said:


> So sorry, must be so hard to lose both of them


still in shock, has been extremely difficult time


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so,so sorry, and I know how hard losses can be, when you have had no chance to get over the first one.

We had three losses this year, and two (a bonded pair), in quick succession. No direct link, just awful coincidence.

I am sure your buns had a happy life with you, in their lovely enclosure.

Run free Ivy and Eddie.

(((((Hugs rustyreed))))))))))). PLease don't blame yourself.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Summersky said:


> I'm so,so sorry, and I know how hard losses can be, when you have had no chance to get over the first one.
> 
> We had three losses this year, and two (a bonded pair), in quick succession. No direct link, just awful coincidence.
> 
> ...


Thank you 

The main reason I got the post Mortom done on Ivy was so that I had confirmation that it wasn't my fault.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Omg that's awful!
I really feel for you. I know how bad it is. I lost too many this year -all of them in short time of each others! 
Such a hard time. Good you have done postmortem -it does helps. We have done one when Funky passed away -I just wanted to know that there was nothing I have done wrong!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> Thank you
> 
> The main reason I got the post Mortom done on Ivy was so that I had confirmation that it wasn't my fault.


Fully understand - we've been there too.

Sometimes, however well we look after our pets, these things can still happen out of the blue. It doesn't take the loss away, but at least you now know that it wasn't anything you did.

Take care.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your two very sad losses.

My heart aches for you, especially at this time of year.

God bless, you and your babies.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

still in shock, very difficult time, not only losing one but losing both of them


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm sosorry. Grief is a horrible thing, and just can't be hurried. 

It's very early days for you, and you are double grieving.

It is no consolation right now, but it will get easier in time. But right now, you will go through all the emotions. You may unfortunatley also find yourself getting more anxious about your other pets too. That's normal. 

Perhaps when you feel ready, you can do something fitting in their memory.

Happy to listen if you need to talk.

Take care.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry Rusty  they are such sensitive creatures especially there tummies, I wish veterinary diagnosis was better for our little buns. RIP little ones run free xxx


----------

